# Fabric Softener/Dryer Sheets



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2017)

I never use these anymore. I only have 2 items left somehow that ever get static and that's a robe and an old pullover top.  Somehow, maybe it's my lotion, even that static goes away pretty quick.

The commercials for big, soft stacks of fluffy towels after having used an oily fabric softener on them would have you believe this is somehow beneficial. 

They do smell nice. But that's all. They don't dry your body very well because they are not "thirsty". They are oily.

Give me a rough, dry, "crunchy" and therefore _absorbent_ towel, and I'll be dry _and _exfoliated is less time than by rubbing with a "softened" towel. Deodorants go on better, clothes jump onto you in a flash because you're skin is not still damp.

No dish will really be dried by a dish towel treated with fabric softener.

They've brainwashed us to believe we have somehow failed our families if we don't buy and use their products on our laundry.


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2017)

Dryer sheets also "seal up" your dryer filter by depositing the softening substance on it.  Periodically, you should hold your mesh filter under a faucet.  If the water passes through, you're OK.  But if you've been using dryer sheets, you might find that the mesh holds water, which means your dryer is working harder than it should.  If that happens, just wash the mesh with hot water and dish detergent and it'll be good as new.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2017)

I use the dryer sheets for some things. Never, ever the towels and especially kitchen towels. It took me quite awhile to figure that out. When its nice I hang my clothes out,I'm sure my neighbors think I'm crazy. I have a very large laundry room and can put up several wooden clothes hangers, amazing what you can get on one of them. If I'm really in the mood and my knees are cooperating I hang the sheets in our basement. I have a line down there also.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> They've brainwashed us to believe we have somehow failed our families if we don't buy and use their products on our laundry.



That is true of so many _must have_ products, expiration dates, etc...

I try to stick with foods, cleaning products, etc... that my grandmother would recognize, it's better for the wallet and the environment.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2017)

We have a different use for dryer sheets. When we close up our camper for winter, we spread a box full of sheets all over the inside of the camp. It tends to discourage mice and keeps the interior from getting musty. When we open camp in the spring, we collect them and use them in the dryer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2017)

I still use dryer sheets for every load, I like the softer feel and smell of the laundry.  So far no complaint, although I'd rather have a reasonably priced more natural dryer sheet.


----------



## Kitties (Feb 28, 2017)

No never used them. I may be strange but I like that stiff feeling of sheets, towels etc that are hung out to dry. Using my dryer I don't use those sheets. I don't have much problem with static.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 1, 2017)

I think it has a lot to do with where your dryer is located.   Mine is in the basement, which is not insulated.  In the winter the dry air enters, warms up, and a tremendous amount of static electricity forms on the clothes.  If I forget to use a dryer sheet, I literally have to peel the clothes apart from the dryer, snapping and crackling.  Summer not necessary. 

 As far as the towels, none of them seem to absorb moisture very well anymore when they are relatively new.  I bought some flour sack towels at Walmart, and they absorb well whether you use dryer sheets or not.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 1, 2017)

We have balls.    What they're supposed to do, not sure it's being done.   Cut drying time, not happening, no need for fabric softener, not really, only thing for sure, they get tangled up in my clothes and sheets and have to chase them around on the floor when they fall out while folding.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 1, 2017)

I use liquid softener on clothing and bedding only.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2017)

According to CNet, 
Dryer sheets are an obvious way to combat static buildup in the dryer. But there's another solution: aluminum foil.

Why it works-

As clothes tumble around and rub against one another in the dryer, they exchange electrons. One piece becomes positively charged while the other comes away with a negative charge.

When the dryer stops, all the clothes fall to the bottom of the drum and some of the negatively charged clothes will stick to the positively charged clothes. This is the dreaded static cling. And it only gets worse with cooler, drier air (e.g., winter).

Throwing a few balls of aluminum in the dryer will fight this. The foil balls both discharge any static buildup that the clothes may experience and help keep the clothes separated, which should speed up the drying process.

*Pros-*
Aluminum dryer balls are insanely cheap -- about 15 cents for all three balls.

    They are extremely efficient at eliminating static while drying.

    You can continue using the same dryer balls for months. If they ever begin to fall apart, toss them and crumple up some more foil.

    If you care about what chemicals dryer sheets are putting in your clothes, aluminum foil balls are an entirely chemical-free option. 

*Cons-*
Unscented. Aluminum dryer balls will not provide your clothes with the floral scents you're used to with dryer sheets.

    Aluminum foil will also fail to soften the clothes like a dryer sheet would. Some people prefer to add vinegar to the rinse cycle in the washing machine as a fabric softener.

Aluminum foil will also make your otherwise low-hum dry cycle noisy.

*How to make them:*
https://www.cnet.com/how-to/use-a-ball-of-aluminum-foil-to-eliminate-static-in-the-dryer/


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2017)

I always use fabric softener sheets.  I didn't realize they aren't necessary for everything.  I did notice some of the effects they have on wash cloths as mentioned here.  We have new washers here and you can add fabric softener at the beginning (I know for some it is not a big deal..lol)which is something I just noticed and may try instead of the sheets.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 1, 2017)

I've always used liquid fabric softener.  I also hand a lot of clothes to dry and don't use the dryer much.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 2, 2017)

Great idea Pappy!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks everybody for the good ideas!!  Since I'm retired and the missus is still working I'm doing most of the house work these days..


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey I have a great tip for anyone here who has runners or shoes that squeak terribly on some floors!  Just wipe the soles of the shoes down thoroughly with a dryer sheet.  It won't make the shoes slippery at all but it will eliminate the squeak.

Also I read recently that if you soak the sheets and then cover your gummy, unclean able cookie sheets with them and let them sit like that for several hours, it will soften the baked on gunk and you can wipe it off easily then.  Not sure about that one because I haven't tried it myself so if you do, let us know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2017)

Debby said:


> Hey I have a great tip for anyone here who has runners or shoes that squeak terribly on some floors!  Just wipe the soles of the shoes down thoroughly with a dryer sheet.  It won't make the shoes slippery at all but it will eliminate the squeak.
> 
> Also I read recently that if you soak the sheets and then cover your gummy, unclean able cookie sheets with them and let them sit like that for several hours, it will soften the baked on gunk and you can wipe it off easily then.  Not sure about that one because I haven't tried it myself so if you do, let us know.


I'm going to try that on the cookie sheets, they really look bad. Thanks, Debby.:love_heart:


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 3, 2017)

We got new washers and dryers in our apartment.

For some reason the new dryers don't impart the static that the old ones did.

Maybe they have something inside now.  I don't use fabric softeners or sheets anymore.


----------

